# Canine Semen Collection Kits



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone have any good ideals on which companies and kits are good. Please reply only if you have personal experience. No rude or cruel reply's PLEASE. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I use the kit from Leerburg.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James, have you done it before? Are you trying to do a side by side breeding or trying to ship?


----------



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> James, have you done it before? Are you trying to do a side by side breeding or trying to ship?


I will be doing a side by side and I will be shipping...Thanks


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Leerburg one is good for side-by-side.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James Smith said:


> I will be doing a side by side and I will be shipping...Thanks


Doing a side by side (i.e.-using the in heat female as the male's teaser, but not allowing mating then immediately inseminating) isn't usually too complicated if you have someone help you who is knowledgeable, either a breeder friend or vet who does repro. But if this is your first time doing shipped cooled semen, I would get a vet that does repro work to do it. I've seen several times where the female was progesterone tested, all ready to AI, semen was collected and shipped by the stud dog owner and not by a vet, it was checked under the microscope before insemination and no go. Some males also don't necessarily chill or freeze (if you're interested in doing that) well, even if they have sired litters by live cover since a dog has to be pretty subfertile to not have any pups. So it's a good idea to get the pre-breeding exam done to make sure he has good samples post collection to make the time and money to ship and inseminate worthwhile. To find a repro vet, you can check here:

http://www.therio.org/search.cfm?displayadvancedsearch=true
http://www.ik9sb.com/Franchise.asp


----------



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Doing a side by side (i.e.-using the in heat female as the male's teaser, but not allowing mating then immediately inseminating) isn't usually too complicated if you have someone help you who is knowledgeable, either a breeder friend or vet who does repro. But if this is your first time doing shipped cooled semen, I would get a vet that does repro work to do it. I've seen several times where the female was progesterone tested, all ready to AI, semen was collected and shipped by the stud dog owner and not by a vet, it was checked under the microscope before insemination and no go. Some males also don't necessarily chill or freeze (if you're interested in doing that) well, even if they have sired litters by live cover since a dog has to be pretty subfertile to not have any pups. So it's a good idea to get the pre-breeding exam done to make sure he has good samples post collection to make the time and money to ship and inseminate worthwhile. To find a repro vet, you can check here:
> 
> http://www.therio.org/search.cfm?displayadvancedsearch=true
> http://www.ik9sb.com/Franchise.asp


GREAT information Thanks=D>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

No problem!


----------

